# G9972 Up And Running Again



## Whyemier (Feb 1, 2015)

Stripped some gears in the apron on the G9972 (no Z).  Due to my own stupidity ( that always seems to follow me around). This was one of the gear/shafts 





Hard to see from these photos but four teeth sheared right off. That was the major problem. 

There was another gear with two teeth 'laid over'.  I was able to straighten them and file a bit and make it work since this gear is not readily available at this time.  Just hope it holds until this gear once again is available. Or I decide I've waited too long and machine one myself.

I also had to machine a new feed gear handle.  I made it larger than the original, for more leverage, and straight knurled it for a better grip. 





So I'm machining again, we'll see for how long.


----------



## tmarks11 (Feb 2, 2015)

Crash it (tool post into the chuck)?

Happens to the best of us, and better to do it on a smaller lathe like this than something big and expensive.


----------



## Whyemier (Feb 3, 2015)

tmarks11 said:


> Crash it (tool post into the chuck)?
> 
> Happens to the best of us, and better to do it on a smaller lathe like this than something big and expensive.



Close.  The Carriage into the TailStock.  Lost focus when the wife was asking when I wanted dinner and got bit. 

All turned out well though and the world is good once again.


----------



## tmarks11 (Feb 3, 2015)

Whyemier said:


> Close.  The Carriage into the TailStock.  Lost focus when the wife was asking when I wanted dinner and got bit.
> 
> All turned out well though and the world is good once again.


backwards crash.


Much less painful, as it doesn't cut a chunk out of your cross slide.


----------

